# How to install the FreeBSD documentation using pkg?



## neilms (Apr 27, 2014)

When I installed the system there was an option to install the documentation, but it did not work. I found that the documentation can be built by compiling the port misc/freebsd-doc-en. However, the port fails to build. I want to know if there is a simple way of installing all of the English documentation using `pkg`?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 27, 2014)

`pkg install en-freebsd-doc`


----------

